# Ft pickens



## Joshthefisherman (Sep 16, 2009)

Does anybody know whats being caught out there I'm going out there this weekend and was just wondering. THANK YOU


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

from what I have read from other threads on here, the only thing getting caught is crap from the rangers....


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

My buddy went out to pickens two weekends ago and got 2 spade fish, and a sheepshead. aint crap going on out there right now man.


----------



## keepfishondeck (Apr 9, 2010)

well i went out there about 3 days ago and the sheapshead are running i left wit 10 all 15+ in so there out there 

:usaflag


----------



## dragman6693 (Sep 28, 2009)

i disagree..i catch the hell outa some sheepies all the time


----------

